# [RISOLTO] Problemi dopo aver settato python-3.1 di default

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

stavo dando un'occhiata al mio sistema ed ho notato che ci sono ben tre versioni di python installate, e volevo sapere se si poteva procedere con la disinstallazione delle due più vecchie.

Le versioni sono le seguenti:

```
Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.5

  [2]   python2.6

  [3]   python3.1
```

Prima di fare cio, comunque ho fatto un eselect python set 3 (prima era 2) e successivamente un python-updater.

Durante l'emerge, mi sono accorto che è fallita la compilazione di diversi pacchetti, ma la cosa che più mi fa rabbrividire è che se fallisce qualche emerge, lui resuma e fa lo skipfirst tranquillamente, fregandosene del fatto che ci sia stato qualche errore nella compilazione.

Ma è normale? Forse ho sbagliato io a switchare alla versione 3.1, che peraltro è stabile in portage?

Giusto per dare un'idea di alcuni dei pacchetti che non ha compilato: link.

Per ora però rimetto la versione 2.6, sperando che non fallisca alcuna compilazione, sennò ho paura di aver compromesso il sistema.

----------

## ciro64

Probabilmente ti è sfuggita la seguente "new", ove consiglia vivamente di lasciare di default la 2.6:

```

$ eselect news read 3

2010-03-25-python-3.1

  Title                     Python 3.1

  Author                    Arfrever Frehtes Taifersar Arahesis

                            <Arfrever@gentoo.org>

  Posted                    2010-03-25

  Revision                  1

Python 3 is a new major version of Python and is intentionally incompatible

with Python 2. Many external modules have not been ported yet to Python 3,

so Python 2 still needs to be installed. You can benefit from having Python 3

installed without setting Python 3.1 as main active version of Python.

Currently you should not set Python 3.1 as main active version of Python.

When setting it becomes recommended, a separate news item will be created

to notify users.

Although Python 3.1 should not be set as main active version of Python,

you should run python-updater after installation of Python 3.1. By default,

modules that support both Python 2 and Python 3 are installed for both

the active version of Python 2 and the active version of Python 3 when both

Python 2 and Python 3 are installed.

It is recommended to use a UTF-8 locale to avoid potential problems. Especially

C and POSIX locales are discouraged. If locale has not been explicitly set,

then POSIX locale is used, so you should ensure that locale has been set.

Problems occurring only with non-UTF-8 locales should be reported directly

to upstream developers of given packages.

See http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/utf-8.xml for more information about UTF-8.

```

----------

## fbcyborg

Già, purtroppo mi è sfuggita, o meglio l'avrò sicuramente letta (infatti è marcata come read) ma non ricordavo.

Ora spero di non aver fatto casini  :Sad:  perché rifacendo python-updater dopo aver rimesso la 2.6 come primaria, mi sa che qualche pacchetto è fallito nella compilazione  :Sad: 

Cosa mi consigliate?

----------

## cloc3

python3 è stabile, perché l'installazione si esegue con successo.

e funziona bene con portage. anzi, è assolutamente raccomandabile indispensabile se usi il portage in sviluppo.

ma la maggioranza dei programmi esistenti sono scritti in python2 e non supportano il 3.

emerge fa bene, quando fallisce, ad eseguire un skipfirst senza farsi problemi.

al momento, la cosa migliore è selezionare di default python2.6 ed usare il 3 solo poer portage.

secondo me, se fai un dowgrade, dovresti sistemare le cose.

magari, provvisoriamente, reinstalla portage senza US£ python3, disinstalla il 3, rilancia python-update, liberati della versione 2.5 e poi ripristina le USE raccomandabili. evita di usare python-update quando hai la 3.

----------

## fbcyborg

OK, grazie! Allora non mi preoccupo del fatto che ha zompato qualche pacchetto andato a male durante la compilazione. Meglio così!  :Smile: 

Uso portage-2.2* quindi penso che a questo punto abiliterò la use flag python3 (prima non era attiva). Grazie!

----------

